# 2015 S3 w/ United Motorsport Stg.1 software and Dsg tune



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys. Had my 2015 S3 flashed with Stg.1 software and a dsg tune. Went with United Motorsport software and have been more than happy with it.

Mustang dyno.
Power made at all 4 wheels.

Base: 243whp 
After: 315whp 345wtq

Car was stock at the time aside from being flashed.


----------



## cgj_mk666 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice 👌


----------

